# 1st SANEF Qualifier on Friday!!



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm sooooo excited! Tomorrow we head up to the showground of the South African National Equestrian Federation's first 2011 show, ready to compete on Friday and Saturday.

Tomorrow we leave up to a place called Badplaas, to a resort where they have a beautiful showground. We've been there a couple of times last year so it wont be too nerve racking. Then we unload, settle the horses in, and set up camp...

We have dressage on the Friday, which is super exciting and awesome since its our very very first time doing dressage. I am number 57, and I have to make my own number that will sit on Love's bridle... it's fun lol.

Then on Saturday it's showjumping. We have each entered two classes; in the first I'm in 12th, and the next 3rd  So excited but also a little nervous since it's our first show jumping 80 and 90cm, but we'll be fine. 

I also really want to share the amazing presents our instructor's bought us for the show; JUMPING BOOTS! They are gorgeous. My friends got black and brown, and I got white. I also got a new set of reins and a saddle bag. I didn't take pics of the reins and bag, but here's the boots: (sorry for the quality, I took them with my phone)

























Please excuse her hooves, they were done just after I took the pics  Wish us luck! I'll post pictures ASAP!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh! And I also want to share my gorgeous showjacket! Lol:


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Those boots are so flashy on Love's dark coat.
It's always fun getting new horse stuff! Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

They do dont they? I was thrilled lol. Thanks so much


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh doesn't she look Smexy  I love my SJ as well, I look at it like, every morning lol


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

She does doesn't she PintoTess? And I LOVE my jacket lol, I would wear it to school if I could lol


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh me to for sure! I love mine  lol, seems silly doesn't it?


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, I just got home... And I am SO incredibly proud of Love, she jumped like a superstar, only had one pole down. The dressage was fantastic; she responded at the lightest aid, and her circles and halt were amazing. I have never been more proud


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Photos!! 
First I just want to share this "bonding moment" with my instructor's gorgeous son:








Then all the rest:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

wow you two are looking good! I think that you should put a noseband on Loves bridle, It would make her look so nice with it on


----------

